# New producer in the community, looking for buddies!



## ZrinX (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm Zrin! First off, I should make clear, I'm not a new furry. I'm just now branching out into the community as a whole. Up until this point, I've kinda been a recluse, still am to a degree, but I'd like to put myself out there more! So, in the interest in brevity and the fact that I'm not terribly great at introductions, I'll just put some choice picks from my library and let you decide what you think based on my music and not my words. 

This is my newest thing.






It would be nice to have a few friends who produce music as well. Maybe we could collaborate, do things together. It'd be fun! If you want to drop me a line on Discord, sent me a friend request at 'Powave#2553'.


----------

